# JEE 6 Design Patterns



## oppi (22. Mrz 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Kennt jemand von euch ne gute Ressource um Design Patterns speziell für Java EE6 zu lernen ? Hab bisher nur brauchbares für J2EE gefunden, möchte aber doch gerne was aktuelles.

Gruß


----------



## ARadauer (22. Mrz 2012)

Adam Bien - press.adam-bien.com
Habs aber nicht ganz gelesen.... wobei sich über Adam Bien einwenig die Geister schtreiten... er ist sicher sehr kompetent aber auf Konferenzen finde ich ihn einwenig zu ... polarisierend und reißerisch


----------



## oppi (22. Mrz 2012)

vielen dank, werd mich mal näher damit befassen

Gruß


----------



## membersound (24. Mrz 2012)

Definitiv Adam Bien. Das Buch hat mir einiges gebracht. Vor allem, weil viele Sachen recht gut umrissen werden, und man danach einen wirklich guten Überblick über das hat, was möglich ist.


----------

